# Official Game Thread: Timberwolves @ Bulls, 7:30 P.M. Central; TV: NBALP, WGN



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<p align="center">Chicago Bulls vs. Minnesota Timberwolves</p>
<p align="center"><img src=http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/timberwolves_logo_old.gif width="126" height="122"><img src="http://www.lightattack.de/pics/bulls.gif" width="126" height="122"></p>

<p align="center"><b>Minnesota Timberwolves</b> (13-6) @ <b>Chicago Bulls</b>
(3-14)<br>Saturday, December 11th, 2004, 7:30 Central<br><b>TV:</b> NBALP, WGN</p>

<p align="center"> <img src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0981.gif" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0904.gif" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1014.gif" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0089.gif" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0414.gif" width="100" height="143"></p>

<p align="center"><b> Left to Right:</b> Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Luol
Deng, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry</p>

<p align="center"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/sam_cassell.jpg" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/latrell_sprewell.jpg" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/wally_szczerbiak.jpg" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kevin_garnett.jpg" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mark_madsen.jpg" width="100" height="143"></p>

<p align="center"><b>Left to Right</b>: Sam Cassell, Latrell Spreewell, Wally
Sczerbiak, Kevin Garnett, Mark Madsen</p>

<p align="center"><i>CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Minnesota Timberwolves seek their sixth straight road win Saturday when they face the Chicago Bulls at the United Center. <br>
<br>
The Timberwolves won for the seventh time in eight games Friday, posting a 113-105 victory over the Sacramento Kings. Kevin Garnett took over in the fourth quarter, scoring 11 of his 35 points in the final 12 minutes. The reigning MVP also had 18 rebounds and nine assists. <br>
<br>
Minnesota, whose only loss during that stretch came at home to the Dallas Mavericks on Tuesday, hit the road for the first time since an 119-84 rout of the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday - its largest road win in franchise history. <br>
<br>
The Bulls have not proved to be much of a problem for the Wolves over the last five seasons. Minnesota has won 10 straight meetings, dating to Chicago's 107-93 victory on April 3, 1998. <br>
<br>
Eight of those 10 wins have been by double digits, with the average margin of victory being 18.7 points. <br>
<br>
The Bulls have lost four of five after a 93-88 loss to the 76ers on Friday. Chicago trailed by 15 points in the fourth quarter, but cut the deficit to three in the final minute before Kirk Hinrich was whistled for an offensive foul and then had the ball stolen from him by Allen Iverson.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this is going to be ugly

garnett 38/17/8


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> this is going to be ugly


Not as ugly as Minnesota's starting backcourt. 

<img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/sam_cassell.jpg" width="100" height="143"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/latrell_sprewell.jpg" width="100" height="143">

Jesus.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be there.

I've been telling people all week that I was going to the Garnett game.

:laugh:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Minnesota, Dallas, @ Memphis. How depressing. I wonder if I can keep this game on tonite past the 1st half.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> I wonder if I can keep this game on tonite past the 1st half.


So true. At this point I'm glad we don't get the local WGN here, because I know I would be forcing myself to watch, like a car crash.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is gonna be a long night!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Every game Antonio Davis starts, I die a little bit in side.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

nice play to start the game.

hinrich on the wing passed it up to AD who fed curry down low for da DUNK


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Not as ugly as Minnesota's starting backcourt.
> ...


:laugh: one thing I don't need to see close up


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nice start , we are getting some rythm...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*oh my*

hinrich is everywhere!

hitting Js.

grabbing loose balls.

dropping dimes.

TWOLVES call timeout.

bulls up 9-3.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

WTF! How is that an offensive foul on Curry.....






He traveld 3 times before that part.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon-Davis give and go.

FUNDAMENTAL


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

i like having duhon and AD out there to start.

2 nice feeds by AD

1 by Duhon.

Curry is involved.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lotsa scrappy play and loose ball divin'

paxson and skiles must be proud.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry with the offensive rebound off the Deng miss for the monster dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry is showing why he was compared to Shaq. Dominating the offensive game. Rebounding fairly well, and stopping KG in the post.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

eddy with a monster offensive rebound and put back.

followed by a another hoop by curry.

eddy is dominating.

throw it down big man.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry - 4-4 - a few rebounds..

How long til Skiles benches him?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are on roll baby!!!!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*bulls in back-to-backs.*

the bulls are completing their 5th back-to-back of the season tonight.

they are 0-5 in the 1st.

0-4 in the 2nd.

oy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Both Kirk and Eddy are off to great starts. But they have this horrible habit of disappearing in the 2nd half after good starts. Just hope its not the case today.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Both Kirk and Eddy are off to great starts. But they have this horrible habit of disappearing in the 2nd half after good starts. Just hope its not the case today.


Curry no, he just gets unfairly benched.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the mayor clanking 2 open Js.

seems like old times @ the UC.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy they can't buy a basket. One open miss after another.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are playing good, just have to be carefull with the defensive rebounds..


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

gentle ben with the nice hoop n harm.

freethrow is.... good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I love watching this agressive Ben Gordon. He's arguably our most talented offensive player.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben with a 3!

8 quick pts in the qtr.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

eric piatkowski.

6 games started.

5 DNP-CDs.

odd.

gordon with another nice 3.

31-16 bulls!

mayor finally hits a 3.

31-19.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben makes Hudson fall and then drains the jumper! 10 pts in the qtr.

33-19 at the end of 1.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon had Pipi sitting on her seat after that crossover, lol


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

forgot ankles


Gordon broke troy hudson's legs...LOL

that was nice


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

great 1st quarter.

gordon with a nice spark off hte bench.

curry with the beautiful 1st quarter. keep feeding him.

hinrich with the scrappy, energetic play to fuel the fire.

33-19 bulls!!


EDIT: 3 Tos by curry though...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Dman it Eddy. Get that rebound. He didnt box out KG and minny get the O board and the Mayor hits a 3...grrrrrr

Big Ben has brought his shooting eye tonight.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

this is the vision of all Bulls fans



this team is such a tease


which is exactly why it's so hard loving them...we get hope...a glimpse into the future..then reality just smacks us in the face...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> great 1st quarter.
> 
> gordon with a nice spark off hte bench.
> ...


I'll definitely take Eddy's 8 first Q points, but i could do w/o his 3 turnovers and 2 rebounds he missed on defense.

Come on Bulls, keep it up.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Curry dove to the ground for that rebound...I don't know how you can fault him there. It's Kevin frekin' Garnett.

Gordon looks AMAZING. Curry looks even better, somehow.

If Curry/Gordon don't play at least 25+ min apiece over the remaining three quarters, I...well...I already do want Skiles fired.

This is great!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are making some nice stops and gordon is looking to good today....


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

NOOOOOOO!!!!

I can't believe Nocioni made that driving layup...there were at least two maybe three Wolves in his way and he hit it. 


We don't need that kind of garbage recklessness encouraged.
Yuck.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni checks in and takes the ball coast to coast the very first time he touches it. What a surprise. A stupid shot.....lucky that he made it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

nocioni is crazy.

no rhyme.

no reason.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

only 6 t/o's so far tonight  

That was a nice charge Nocioni took from Wally.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone else annoyed how the Bull's announcers pull stats out of their *** that are wrong.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Skiles should put curry back !!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the commerical here is frosty the snowman rapping for mcdonalds.

frosty does not rap well... its kinda creepy.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

man did the Wolves take this game likely or something? Garnett 1-5 :sup:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben with another 3! Nice pass by Kirk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BEN GORDON ANOTHER 3!

OH MY!

41-21


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We better not get comfortable with this HUGE lead. Remember the Clippers game? We led by 25 at one point in the first half but ended the game losing by double digits.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, now I'm pissed I'm missing this game.
Hopefully they don't blow it, lookin good so far!

Maybe they came early to watch the Illini game this afternoon..


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gordon is schooling the Wolves. He just needs to learn to finish.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ben with the crossover. missed the shot.
chandler with the big offensive rebound and goes 2 da line.

makes 1-2

44-23 bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a move by Ben . Too bad he couldn't finish it. Nice off. rebound by TC. He's got 7 already.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Gordan 13 points 50% shooting:yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

When Ben dekes a guy like that, I want to see him take one more dribble and dunk it. That's what Wade would do. That's how you take advantage of your ankle breaking moves. That's also how you scare a defense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its like no one can miss


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon 3! Another nice setup by Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni with another bonehead play . He got lucky again though.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

eddy "jumped" like 5 times in 1 play!

maybe skiles is getting through to him!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

all 3 of our wins have happened on a wednesday.

all 3 of our wins come when our bench outscores the other team's bench.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> eddy "jumped" like 5 times in 1 play!
> 
> maybe skiles is getting through to him!


Naw, its just part of his vertical leap program.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

seems we take off exactly where we stop from the game against cleveland...Remember we are playing against one the best teams in the league!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Why the hell is Ben sitting?the man is on fire tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Why the hell is Ben sitting?the man is on fire tonight.


That's Skiles for u.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> all 3 of our wins have happened on a wednesday.
> 
> all 3 of our wins come when our bench outscores the other team's bench.


Streaked by Ben, Eddy, Tyson, Kirk. 3 of those guys are always on the trading block though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_wolves announcers:_ 

giving tyson a hard time about flexing his muscles after that play since he "hasn't done anything in the league"

it's the hinrich/gordon show so far 

the rookies have been very solid to start the night

you can see what john paxson saw in ben gordon






haha GO BULLS!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a great save by TC


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Chicago 50
Minnesota 29 
make that 53 lol


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bulls just have more energy tonight.

even the calls are going our way.

hinrich with the 3! triple double pace!

53-29!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yes they are playing with alot more energy. They are owning the offensive boards tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

4 straight misses from the FT line 

C'mon guyz.

TC with 8 rebounds.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Well just the boards. Because they are actually even in offensive boards lol.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Lets give Skiles some credit for his handling of Ben tonight. Ben tore it up for the nine minutes he was in an Skiles took him out just to give him a bit of a rest so he'd be strong to close out the half.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If your are going to feed the post bring back Curry. I don't understand why you focus on Tyson unless you want to get KG in foul trouble.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ft is killing us...maybe this will haunt us in the final minutes.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

i dunno.... so far i think gordon should still be out there.

tonight should be a gordon with more PT than duhon night.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

11-2 run for the wolves.

tyson is taking almost all our shots?

gordon, curry on the bench?

55-40 bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lead down to 15. Well, that was expected.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Is Curry in foul trouble or something? Why isn't he in.... I haven't seen him make many mistakes tonight. I'd rather see them give it to Curry in the post then Chandler....oogly.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

alert alert alert!!! we need to score...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with another off. rebound and basket! He's a machine.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BIG rebound by chandler and a put back off a gordon miss.

he gets UP.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

chandler is doing a great job on rebounds tonight. i should watch them more often. they are fun to watch.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 11-2 run for the wolves.
> 
> tyson is taking almost all our shots?
> ...


You keep saying Gordon isn't in the game but he's been in for some time now.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

gordon can get into the lane whenever he wants.

nice layup to finish the half by gordon. he looks DAMN good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a tremendous move by Gordon there. He's so smooth sometimes it looks like we're seeing him in slow motion.

** NOW, HOPEFULLY, Skiles doesn't kill him on the bench in the 2nd half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> gordon can get into the lane whenever he wants.
> 
> nice layup to finish the half by gordon. he looks DAMN good.


Yep, he's coming along nicely as of late. We really need a guy like him who can create for himself.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

In other news, the Spurs are absolutely KILLING the Cavs. 70-45 at the end of the half. The Spurs are shooting *.833* ...


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> gordon can get into the lane whenever he wants.
> 
> nice layup to finish the half by gordon. he looks DAMN good.


**** yeah. I love watching this guy. You're right. He can get into the lane WHENEVER he wants. 

And SPMJ, "He's so smooth sometimes it looks like we're seeing him in slow motion", couldn't have said it better myself. 

Let's hope we can close this one out tonite.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think skiles really hate curry...Even when he´s playing good skiles manage some way to ephasize that putting him on the bench with no reason at all.
Chandler should pass more than force his shot. but he is very solid.
Gordon playin good.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Skiles is an idiot. ****. I'm not blind. I'm a pretty thoughtful guy and I try my best not to let passion get the best of me. But you cannot--absolutely cannot--rationalize benching Curry for so long in the second quarter. He was a beast...especially if you're going to feed the post, why feed Tyson when Eddy is an infinitely better post scorer? Don't get me wrong, Tyson's playing well...but if you weren't impressed by Eddy in the first quarter, we just don't see eye to eye.

Also, Ben Gordon sat too long. Sure, I like that he was allowed to come back in to finish the half strong but he doesn't need to sit for eight or nine minutes. He also didn't touch the ball in the second quarter until there were two or three minutes left. It is possible that, as a rookie, he has some conditioning problems...but it doesn't look like it. The kid should play 35+ minutes a night every night. His moves are that good...and the Bulls are that much better when someone is breaking down the defense. 

So...the pattern continues: when Curry/TC/Hinrich/Gordon get major burn, the Bulls play well. And the idea that they "aren't going to produce" the days they play 5-15 minutes is preposterous. Let them get in a rhythm...especially Ben. The four of them better be on the court...and the same goes for Deng, even if he hasn't done much tonight. These guys have TALENT.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else get annoyed at the old ESPN radio commercial advertising that they broadcast the Bulls with an old audio clip describing Jalen Rose hitting a shot?


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Some Larivee highlights from the first half:

Wayne: "Hoiberg is one of the good people you meet once in a while in pro sports."
*realizes the implications of what he just said*
Wayne: "Uh, there are lots of good people in pro sports."

Wayne: "Hinrich followed his shot. Follow your shot - that's what taught at all levels of the game."
Redd: "Actually, getting back on transition defense is more important but Hinrich did follow his shot that time."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> You keep saying Gordon isn't in the game but he's been in for some time now.


sorry if i was wrong...i'm trying to find when he got back into the game cause i could have sworn duhon was still out there.

any site have a live full play-by-play... or does the league stop that from being posted?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

What is this a soap opera? Skiles outu to destroy Eddy and ruin his career? 

We are up 18 thanks to the likes of Chandler and AD. 

Chandler has to stop trying to back his man into the post..he has Zero Post game. Ty should do his reverse pivot and face the basket and do the jab step move to the paint.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Seriously OT for a moment*

Espn reporting ND to hire Charlie Weiss of the Pats. Talk about pulling something out of the fire!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets see the third...we can finish it right there.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

we got off to the hot start in this game due to curry. i'm happy the other guys are stepping up... but it didn't make a lot of sense to bench him that long IMO. let him get his 3rd when he's playing like that.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

You want to bring in Curry and Bench AD who is having another solid game? 

let's not mess w/ success, if something is working dont change it.

Hopefully Eddy can come out in the 3rd quarter and give us a spark and help us keep our double digit lead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry if i was wrong...i'm trying to find when he got back into the game cause i could have sworn duhon was still out there.
> ...


Your point was well-taken, though. Gordon sat for a little longer than I would like, for sure. 

Let's see how long Eddy stays in there.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Good hire by ND. Considering them screwing up and not getting a HUGE name, Weis is a lot better then Clements. 

The question will have to be asked, can Weis recruit?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy needs to work on making more strong moves and not falling away from the basket so much. Somebody tell this guy that he is seven feet tall and 300 pounds. Tyson goes strong all the time, even if he is a little too weak to pull it off sometimes. Eddy should have those problems.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Eddy needs to work on making more strong moves and not falling away from the basket so much. Somebody tell this guy that he is seven feet tall and 300 pounds. Tyson goes strong all the time, even if he is a little too weak to pull it off sometimes. Eddy should have those problems.


yah. he needs to get better position down low as well. gotta get deeper. maybe he needs a stun gun.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

both teams struggling from the field...we need some post scoring to open up outside


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*curry*

whatever he had in the 1st half...is cooled off now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, that 3 point attempt by Deng was UGLY.

Gordon and Chandler in for Duhon and AD. Excellent.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls still strugglin to score, maybe noci could bring some energy bacck from the first half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KG is really giving Wayne Larivee orgasms tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng with a good looking jumper this time. We need to run more plays for him. Too many times he's just standing behind the 3pt line and doing nothing.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bulls energy lower.

twolves calmly executing.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

can we make some bloody free throws?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

alright you guys, the lineup you all wanted is here. Gordon Hinrich Deng Chandler Curry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see EC working on the boards.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

gordon another nice penetration.

curry grabs the oreb and slams it home.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Cassell has had the best mid-range game in the league since MJ retired. He makes those jumpers look effort-less.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Cassell has had the best mid-range game in the league since MJ retired. He makes those jumpers look effort-less.


agree 100%. i love that little freak.

he completes a 3 point play on us.

69-58


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry needs some better shots


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's not a smart shot by EC. Way too early in the shot clock. Bulls offense looks awful right now. Everything is 1 on 1.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk is 3 boards and two dimes away from a triple double


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk is 3 boards and two dimes away from a triple double


I was just going to post that. Hopefully he gets it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Garnett has 16 boards.... wow... and Chandler is only 4 behind him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the third quater is definetly our worst nemesis this year our guys seem always to loose control when the half time is over


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What an awful pass by Spree :yes:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

i've seen him hit it several times.

chandler can shoot that open J whenever he fancies. 

the berto pays off young players!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pitiful officiating.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the refs are screwing us here.

that quarter was horrible.

very little good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its not a Bulls game if the Bulls don't get screwed over by the refs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another awful call. That was a travel AND an offensive foul.

Guess Stern called in at halftime and told the refs to make this game close.

Anyway, its a 7 point game entering the 4th qtr


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Pitiful officiating.


Yeah, it's really, really bad. That foul on Kirk right there was terrible.

Lead down to 7. I don't understand what happens at halftime. This team comes out totally flat consistently in the third quarter.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We're 7-14 from the free throw line. That isn't good because whenever we shoot FTs like ****.... we lose. 

:sigh:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hoiberg will kill us in the 4th. Watch & see.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's two poor jump balls in a row for TC.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pressure's mounting on our young guyz. Everybody looks hesitant to shoot.

GORDON with a HUGE 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon TC. U shouldn't be doing that NOW. Just focus on D and on the boards.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

"and the hoiberg hammer comes down again!"

omg bulls up 1 on a hudson 3


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BG = awesome


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GORDON with his 2nd big 3 of the qtr. Kid's clutch. He's been our best scorer in all our wins.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

HUGE 3 from Ben. The kid is clutch.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon better be in the rest of this game....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

haha damn, we posted the same thing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

guess will have to control our nerves now....we are getting into foul trouble too soon in the fourth.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GORDON, again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BEN F-ING GORDON!!! HE'S HUGE!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG BEN!

10 in the 4th qtr. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anybody mention yet that Gordon is clutch tonight?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben freakin' Gordon!

If you're going to be a 6 2 shooting guard, you better have that marksman shot.

Wow.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon not proving he can score , but also tha he´s clutch!!!! nice game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Free Throws :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMFG BEN I LOVE U MAN!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

0_0 

ben gordan!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gordon is amazing tonight.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

NO MASKING Nocioni.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Way to go Gordon.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben scored our last 10 points. wow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gordon has ICE WATER in his veins,

whoa.

nocioni. bonehead.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

keep feeding gordon..set some screens for him too...he will creat some fouls


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Skiles shows big Faith i curry*

by putting him in with 5 miutes to go and he has responded. Has 2 boards since being put in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry with the great put back dunk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a pus*y call


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry has had some HUGE offensive rebounds in this game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Curry's D is killing us.
He is guarding Griffin who just drained to uncontested 3's in a row.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Red Kerr's excited baby!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This KID is sick!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Is that 30 for Gordon. Wow


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Curry's D is killing us.
> He is guarding Griffin who just drained to uncontested 3's in a row.


Why woudl he be gaurding Griffin thats a matchup he just cant win


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

leavin deng on the bench could be risky, but noci is puting some physical presence . Gordon shoul get that ball game!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does Curry not understand that Griffin can shoot the 3? GEEZ!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

NOCIONI IS REALLY REALLY ****IN STUPID!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni = Idiot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These refs have made some incredibly bad ticky tack fouls against the bulls.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

This could have been a sweet 3-game winning streak. Damn!

:sigh:


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

who has been in our best tonight? (besides gordan) how have curry and chandler been?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson with a Double D again. 11 pts and 16 rebounds.

This is a great win against a quality team.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we didnt melt down when our point lead was cut to 1, we are heading in the right way!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Props to both Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Both have taken their turns guarding him tonight, and both have guarded him really good.

Now shame on you Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry for not boxing out properly.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls win, baby!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon adds insult to injury at the end


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Only reason Ben shot that jumper is because the crowd wanted 100 pts.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good win by Chicago.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

o man, Gordon shouldn't have rubbed it in like that..... he played so damn good though.

Nice win!!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

What is Nicioni doing wrong? Unfortunatley I can't watch the game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

They didn't even get 100 lol. But the coaches will get on Gordon for that. I guarantee it.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler shoul play at least 30 minutes a game, he´s solid!!
Gordon is heating up...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Heinrich with no turnovers, 2 rebounds shy of a triple double!! He play nice too!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice win!! We held on when it counted. 

Ben played outstanding. Hinrich was two rebounds away from a triple double.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ben should NOT have shot that...it wasn't for the team 100, it was for him personally to top 30. 

Actually, there were a few times the Bulls acted like punks: 
Curry tossing Garnett's arm off of him (and then running scared as KG tried to run him down)
Chandler towering over KG and taunting him after a block
Tyson's "flex"
Gordon's idiotic final shot

I don't like to see these things when they're done in that spirit...I dont' mind excitement (Eddy smiling and thumping himself on the chest in the first quarter) but I don't think it's smart to get too cocky against a team like Minnesota or, more specifically, a player like Kevin Garnett. 

However, what a great game. Eddy was awful in the third quarter but great in 1, 2, and 4. Tyson was solid again and Kirk looked great. All of them paled in comparison to Ben Gordon, though. 

I thought Gordon's ceiling was David Wesley-like just about three weeks ago. Now...well, let's just say I was wrong. The kid has major, major game. 

Go Bulls! That was a great game to watch...now if only Nocioni had a brain...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

THis was a nice all-around team win. Defense was again solid. 

What can you say about Big Ben. The Kid carried us 
big time.

The Bulls didnt have much of an inside game tonight, but Curry and Chandler hit the offensive boards getting easy put backs. I'll take any points in the paint we can get.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

another nice team game for the bulls.

gordon MVP of course. if he can shoot like that....... 

hinrich is the general out there. some ill-advised shots in the 2nd half though i must admit.

chandler with a solid game. a few bad shots, but the rebounds are so key. curry as well.... ok game. griffin was lighting him up at the end... but when was the last time curry was guarding a 3 point shooter?

nocioni is a headcase...... its like he's in another world out there. if he can settle down he'll be an asset.

ben gordon. ben gordon. ben gordon. i love the way he attacks.

time to remove a ?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

In some defense of Gordon taking the last shot, it looked like he was just going to hold the ball until the crowd started cheering for him to shoot.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> In some defense of Gordon taking the last shot, it looked like he was just going to hold the ball until the crowd started cheering for him to shoot.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. But he still shouldn't have...

Regardless, it will make for some funny quotes from Minnesota. Cleveland made few excuses while still subtly saying "They got lucky." I guarantee someone from Minnesota is going to say something downright hostile about the Bulls tonight. 

Hehe...but let 'em...it's been so long... : )


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

It's interesting that Gordon has had good scoring games in each of wins this season.

Vs Utah 7-15 for 22pts
Vs Lakers 6-13 for 17pts
Vs Cavs 8-12 for 21pts
Vs Wolves 13-24 for 31pts.

So in the wins this season, Gordon has shot 34-64 from the field (53.1%) and averaged 22.75pts in those games.

This guy can really score.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> However, what a great game. Eddy was awful in the third quarter but great in 1, 2, and 4. Tyson was solid again and Kirk looked great. All of them paled in comparison to Ben Gordon, though.
> 
> I thought Gordon's ceiling was David Wesley-like just about three weeks ago. Now...well, let's just say I was wrong. The kid has major, major game.
> ...


:naughty: Shame on you. David Wesley? Glad to see you're getting your mind right.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

who cares if he shot it at the end...


so what he wanted to get 30 pts..





I SHOULD START A MAKE NO TRADES CLUB


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and where are the Gordon is a future bust crowd? :rofl:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> :naughty: Shame on you. David Wesley? Glad to see you're getting your mind right.


You know what though, Ben kinda had a David Wesley night though. Bascially every shot he made was a jumper, save that lefty floater at the end. He's got to finish in the lane and he'll be flat deadly. Today he was a little off with his drives.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

and i might add...the dislike of Curry on this board is just disgusting...


it's almost like highschool....one person doesn't like the fat kid so evey one else doesn't like the fat kid...they just magnify every little thing he does...


blah


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what though, Ben kinda had a David Wesley night though. Bascially every shot he made was a jumper, save that lefty floater at the end. He's got to finish in the lane and he'll be flat deadly. Today he was a little off with his drives.


He's not, nor ever will be David Wesley. Wesley can't ever get to the rim, because he doesn't have handles like that. Gordon is still adjusting. Not to mention, once his minutes get consistent *cough* Skiles is fired *cough*, he will shine.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I like how all 4 of our wins have come against playoff teams. Jazz are a playoff team too with a healthy Kirilenko. And he was playin' when we beat them.

Now, I just hope this team shows up to play their next game too. We've stunk in every game after a win.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not, nor ever will be David Wesley. Wesley can't ever get to the rim, because he doesn't have handles like that. Gordon is still adjusting.


I just love how easily Ben attacks the rim. He's got tremendous handles, and some really effective hesitation moves off the dribble. Reminds me A LOT of Stephon Marbury.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the pro players should be able to not be insulted by Gordon's shot at the end. You play a 48 minute game, and Gordon was letting Minnesota know that! In high school and other lower levels there is always a shot to end the game regardless of the score, they just don't dribble down the clock most of the time. The big bad pro's should be able to suck it up.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

It was just a matter of time. What a game for Ben. This is the kind of player we drafted, people. After starting the season so slowly, just like that, he's up to averaging over 12 pts/game and shooting 40% overall, even higher on 3's. The kid's a player and I'm going to copy HKF a bit here; shame on any of you for not realizing that sooner.

I agreed almost 100% with Skiles' rotations tonight. He played nine guys and Pike only played a few minutes. The only thing I would have done differently was played Deng a little more and Nocioni a little less, but overall, I was happy with his substitutions. Speaking of Nocioni...

I love how I call the guy a bonehead in one thread and get ripped for it like I'm the anti-christ, yet I've seen him called an idiot or stupid at least 10 times in this thread so far. And how about going into a timeout when he waved off Tyson as if to say "Eh, whatever!" after knocking yet another rebound out of one of his teammate's hands? What a complete ***. Rookie or not, language barrier or not, it's called playing smart and under control. Just watch him out there. He doesn't seem to care about anyone else when he's on the floor. After he gets fouled, watch how he just walks away from everyone like he has absolutely no interest in developing any camaraderie. I really dislike the way he plays and carries himself on the court.

Anyway, great win and fun game to watch. We're 4-5 in our last nine games. Let's keep it up. :yes:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

btw Bulls.com is so biased. They give Kirk an image on the main page instead of Gordon. In all due respect, Hinrich had a great game, but Gordon owned this game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not, nor ever will be David Wesley. Wesley can't ever get to the rim, because he doesn't have handles like that. Gordon is still adjusting. Not to mention, once his minutes get consistent *cough* Skiles is fired *cough*, he will shine.


Even you would have to note Gordon's relatively low percentage when attacking the paint thus far as a rookie. His shots just aren't falling consistantly. I know you've been watching him a long time HKF. Do you think he's just adjusting to the speed and size of defenders and that his effectiveness in the lane is soon to improve? How soon would you expect that to turn around?


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh and where are the Gordon is a future bust crowd? :rofl:


I just wanna know why they felt that way after one month of his rookie season.

This guy is the future for this team and quite frankly I'm sick of seeing scenarios where he's added as some type of throw-in or any trade for him in general.

LET HIM PLAY, DAMN!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> btw Bulls.com is so biased. They give Kirk an image on the main page instead of Gordon. In all due respect, Hinrich had a great game, but Gordon owned this game.


That image is leftover from last night's Sixers game. It's the play Hinrich got called for a charge on against Korver. Having said that, I wouldn't doubt that tomorrow there is a picture of Kirk instead of Gordon, but who knows.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Even you would have to note Gordon's relatively low percentage when attacking the paint thus far as a rookie. His shots just aren't falling consistantly. I know you've been watching him a long time HKF. Do you think he's just adjusting to the speed and size of defenders and that his effectiveness in the lane is soon to improve? How soon would you expect that to turn around?


He's too athletic and strong not to. It's only a matter of time. I remember OZZY saying he was weak. :laugh: Anyway, his talent level will adjust to the speed of the NBA game. 

There are some players who play the game in slow motion once the game clicks. Gordon will be one of those players. The Bulls still have poor spacing, but once they affectively can institute some kind of game to get easy baskets and something more than free-lancing on offense, I am sure he will be pretty unstoppable one on one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon had 16 Q4 points. That's carrying a team on your back! That is the kind of player this team is sorely lacking.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Gordon had 16 Q4 points. That's carrying a team on your back! That is the kind of player this team is sorely lacking.


Hell yeah.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Ben should NOT have shot that...it wasn't for the team 100, it was for him personally to top 30.


Actually, if he was going for thirty, he could have run in a dunked it.

He hesitated before shooting it. The shot was at the crowds urging.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Tyson with a Double D again. 11 pts and 16 rebounds.
> 
> This is a great win against a quality team.


And KH was two rebounds (if I remember correctly) from having a triple double.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Great game. We are doing it with four rookies, a 2nd year guy and two 4th year guys out of HS. I guess AD is contributing a bit as well. That's something.

Gordon has a sweet, sweet stroke. Still waiting for him to be able to finish better but looks like it's comming.

TC and Curry competed and held their own tonight. Very impressive. TC's put about 7 good to very good games together in a row.

And those Wolves annnouncers were idiots. Especially the color guy. Who were they? I was so glad to win just b/c of those 2.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Someone said the other night after the Cleveland win that it was the first time in 97 games the Bulls led from start to finish. 96 straight games...

Now we've done it twice in 3 games.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> I just love how easily Ben attacks the rim. He's got tremendous handles, and some really effective hesitation moves off the dribble. Reminds me A LOT of Stephon Marbury.


And we thought Paxson drafted K-Hine to replace Jay Williams. It's actually B-Gor who is replacing J-Will.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm realy liking the Bulls right now, they have such a young team, if they can just start putting things together, and try to get a veteran or something like that they would really be a good team IMO.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

IMO although our record doesnt show it I think we have a better team than last year. If we cut out on the TOs we would be respectable.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Or if we finish off Jersey and the Clips we'd be 6-12 and we don't get forced out West and we get Golden State at home. I see no reason why we shouldn't be 7-11 or 8-10. We led most of the game against the Wizards too, until the very end. 

DaBullz is right. The problem with the team was that we had nobody who wanted the ball at the end. Nobody who said "I'm not losing this game". Gordon is that guy. Right now our 9 man rotation has got to be...

Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry

Chris Duhon
Erik Piatkowski
Andres Nocioni
Antonio Davis

The only deal I make right now is dealing Curry for a power forward and a big two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to see everyone happy about this win. We needed this one. Miinny did make a run at us and we answered. We answered pulling away. Chandler rebounded when we needed it and Gordon? Wow. Let's not be so fast to trade for a "go to guy" just yet. 

Let's remember, this team is still extremely young. We will have nights like tonight and clevelands game. And we will have nights like both games against Phoenix where we are beaten early on. 

The key to this team is the wins or losses in games similar to the sixers game. We were down and came back and had a chance to tie or win it and failed. We need to learn how to win some of those games. That will come in time. 

Confidence is a nice thing to have. Maybe these guys are strarting to believe in the team and in themselves.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Confidence is a nice thing to have. Maybe these guys are strarting to believe in the team and in themselves.


I think this is more important than we sometimes give credit for? Every now and again, I look at this lineup, and I think, "Wow, this is a talented team. What's wrong?"

Two things:
1. Continuity
2. Confidence.

This team has seen so many roster moves and coaching changes (and management changes) that I don't know how anybody could have jelled by now. 

For confidence, obviously losing hurts your confidence and winning builds it. If we can just have a few more games like we've had recently, I wouldn't be surprised to see quick improvement rather than gradual. This team always comes out strong in the first quarter. They always blow it in the third. This is not a talent issue, but a confidence/mental toughness issue. I feel like believing in themselves could mean a world of difference for this squad.


----------

